
PC Build Data Reveals Surprisingly Slower Adoption Of GTX 1070 vs. 970 - boxerbk
https://blog.parsec.tv/analyzing-consumer-preferences-for-the-gtx-9-series-versus-gtx-10-series-reveals-surprising-84485becb8bc#.testabobo
======
boxerbk
PCPartPicker build data showing that consumers are opting for the 10 series a
lot faster than they did the 9 series, but for some reason, consumer interest
in the 1070 is underperforming the 970

------
future1979
Misleading headline. Does not talk about performance per say. Less customer
interest.

~~~
boxerbk
Fixed. You were right. I was trying to make it fit the strict headline
character rules. Sorry.

